# repro lids



## galactus (Jan 22, 2015)

Hello: I posted this in the repro forum as well. I hope that is OK. I can delete that one if need be. Anyway, I am wondering where I could obtain repro lids for old fruit jars. Is there anyone out there who makes and sells them?. I am looking for a C.F. Spencer jar lid. It has a metal insert-like lid.


----------



## jargeezr (Jan 22, 2015)

The most active at making repro closures is David Rittenhouse in Indiana. 765-468-8091. He will be happy to help with a repro or an original he may have.


----------



## galactus (Jan 22, 2015)

Thank you very much


----------

